# Bite Thread...



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone ever been bitten...? Of so what by...?

Syptoms, pics...?


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

you might find that not everyone is willing to advertise that they have been bitten, my guess is this will be a quiet thread, but who knows


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

muru said:


> you might find that not everyone is willing to advertise that they have been bitten, my guess is this will be a quiet thread, but who knows


Very true mate, and i cant blame them... i just thought id put it up, as it's quiet..


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been bitten by my yellow anacondas a few times also a few king snakes had a chew on me. 

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

how did you feel?...lol


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Sami has been bitten by a hognose before, adult too!

OMG LOLLZZ!!!11!!11

warning - graphic bite image to follow.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I laughed.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

il tell you what though, it would be good if people did contribute, thankfully not many people have been bitten, but if people saw how bad some bites are then it might make them think twice before, wanting them.

Heres Rays site, scroll down to the bottom to see some of his bite pics.
Hunter Serpentology / MedFlash

not for the squeamish you have been warned, something to consider when wanting to get into keeping venomous snakes, this is what can happen when it all goes wrong definately something to remember, and consider, no matter how careful you are everyone is capable of mistakes.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

thats really grim..............


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the first one and the last one look like fasciotomy cuts, but still.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats gross...and the reason i will never keep hots.:bash:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/133156-snake-bite-pic-thread.html

I know B dendrophila aren't DWA anymore, but this is the potential outcome of a non DWA rearfang bite. Plus, you can't take pictures of the neurological symptoms, dizziness, nausea, inability to stay awake, loss of co-ordination, numbness and parasthesia


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice pics Si, that Ray "CobraMan" Hunter.. is a nutter lol, he free handles everything...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Cracks me up, Ray Hunter is revered by some for what amounts to lunacy, and I get a right postal kicking for posting a picture handling an adder..............go figure. If you free handle any snake you can't then whinge if/when the snake does end up giving you the good news


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Ray is irresponsible imo, I know some will jump on me for saying that, but he blatently is, its never good to freehandle like he does, although he is a clever bloke, with alot of knowledge and experience. He does say he has never been bitten whilst freehandling though.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i got bitten by a baby corn snake lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Ray is irresponsible imo, I know some will jump on me for saying that, but he blatently is, its never good to freehandle like he does, although he is a clever bloke, with alot of knowledge and experience. He does say he has never been bitten whilst freehandling though.


 
having said that, its the way he does things he has for years and who are we to judge, I wouldnt do what he does, but at the end of the day its his life and as long as people dont see him and think its a good idea then hes only harming himself, although some of the comments on that David Weathers myspace page are a bit worrying, people commenting on how cool he is for freehandling the cobras


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

SiUK said:


> having said that, its the way he does things he has for years and who are we to judge, I wouldnt do what he does, *but at the end of the day its his life and as long as people dont see him and think its a good idea then hes only harming himself,* although some of the comments on that David Weathers myspace page are a bit worrying, people commenting on how cool he is for freehandling the cobras


True, until the fun Nazis get hold of the news and use it to further legislate everyone into grey sameness


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Nice pics Si, that Ray "CobraMan" Hunter.. is a nutter lol, he free handles everything...


He doesn't actually free-handle any more though.

For anyone interested in Ray; he was on ReptileRadio a while back LISTEN HERE.

The only man I know to free-handle a Mamba!!

(Actually, there was one other, but I can't for the life of me remember his name)


----------

